# Having some second thoughts...



## closetcutie (Nov 4, 2017)

Look man, I know I'm your generic furry. I love wolves and all canines in general, but that shouldn't be a reason for it to be your sona, you know? I know it's really not that big of a deal when it comes down to it and everyone should just pick what they want, but I'm really starting to think I don't really have the "wolf personality" and that it'd be best to have one as my secondary sona. I'd like to have a wolf personality and be very confident and social and all that good stuff... but I'm not quite there yet. So if it was my secondary or whatever, it could be who I strive to be, but not who I "actually am" or whatever cheesy bullshit I wanna throw out there.

Anyways, I've been looking into personalities of different animals that match mine, but are still animals that I really love. I'm very seriously considering having my primary be a Harbour Seal, not just because their personality and because they're absolutely adorable, but also because there's a lot of them in my hometown and it kinda represents where I'm from.

Other than that, I'm very skittish like a deer, and they're very cute too, so I was considering that for an option. I'm also seriously considering a bat (specifically a type of flying fox), but who knows at this point tbh.

Still though... thoughts on a seal for a sona? I haven't really seen any before and I'm not sure how well it would translate. Also it's not like I'm gonna find a template for it or anything to play around with the design, so I'm not really sure what to do. But I'm seriously starting to feel like a seal above any other animals I've looked at. Idk how to explain it man... it just feels... right? Y'know? Not to get overdramatic or anything, but a seal just kinda feels like what I've been looking for this whole time.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 4, 2017)

You are putting WAY more thought into this than I did. My story goes like this: 

1. I like dragons
2. But there are so many dragon characters
3. what about a snake?
4. I like snakes
5. Give it a pair of sunglasses
6. ???
7. Profit

A flying fox sounds nice too


----------



## Ginza (Nov 4, 2017)

You should choose whichever sona feels right for you. I originally tried to steer clear of canines just because there's so many. However, I quickly realized that nothing represented me better than a canine. Just choose what suits you best, doesn't matter whether it's unconventional. Go for it!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 4, 2017)

I also picked my sona because I liked the species. I do get worried sometimes that I'm kinda generic, but that shouldn't let you stop you from being what you want to be.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 4, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I also picked my sona because I liked the species. I do get worried sometimes that I'm kinda generic, but that shouldn't let you stop you from being what you want to be.



          You're not generic! you are 
*  [A Foxy Femboy Photographer]*


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 4, 2017)

Ha yeah you guys are probably right, I am putting way too much thought into this lmao

We'll see how this pans out cause like... I love my woofers, but also like... seals are basically sea woofers?? ? And they're adorable ?? Idk we'll see how it goes, thanks for the advice ^-^

(also I fuckinf diED laughing at FluffyShutterbug's description jfcccccc)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

It's best to pick what you feel more in tune with.  You shouldn't worry about it. 

Hell, I'm a Sergal.  Its not exactly a cuddly critter lol.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 4, 2017)

maybe this will help you....


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's best to pick what you feel more in tune with.  You shouldn't worry about it.
> 
> Hell, I'm a Sergal.  Its not exactly a cuddly critter lol.



This might be a little off topic but how exactly did this whole sergal thing evolve? The only thing I know is that the design is based on the art of mick 39


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 4, 2017)

That's it. It's decided. That is honestly the cutest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 4, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> This might be a little off topic but how exactly did this whole sergal thing evolve? The only thing I know is that the design is based on the art of mick 39


Oh same! I've honestly been wondering the same thing ever since I got into the fandom and saw them around.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 4, 2017)

closetcutie said:


> That's it. It's decided. That is honestly the cutest thing I've ever seen.



You're welcome!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> This might be a little off topic but how exactly did this whole sergal thing evolve? The only thing I know is that the design is based on the art of mick 39



I'll keep this short, PM me if you want more.

It's actually an an entire storyline on a planet called Tal (The World of Vilous).   There's also several other races on the planet, but Sergal are the most dominant.

He actually still does a web comic.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll keep this short, PM me if you want more.
> 
> It's actually an an entire storyline on a planet called Tal (The World of Vilous).   There's also several other races on the planet, but Sergal are the most dominant.



That sounds Interesting. I think I have some reading to do. You know where to start? sorry if iam being a little annoying


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

Since you both asked, here is the Lore.  You can find Mick39 on FA under the same username. 

It's a very, very in depth original creation.  Expect to spend several hours to read through just the wiki.   

goldring.wikia.com: Vilous Wiki Home


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Since you both asked, here is the Lore.  You can find Mick39 on FA under the same username.
> 
> It's a very, very in depth original creation.  Expect to spend several hours to read through just the wiki.
> 
> goldring.wikia.com: Vilous Wiki Home



thanks a lot!


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Since you both asked, here is the Lore.  You can find Mick39 on FA under the same username.
> 
> It's a very, very in depth original creation.  Expect to spend several hours to read through just the wiki.
> 
> goldring.wikia.com: Vilous Wiki Home


 Thanks man, looking forward to it!


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 4, 2017)

I relate to him on a spiritual level.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 4, 2017)

It's going to be a lot easier playing something you like, than something you're not connected to in the slightest.  

Looks like you figured it out


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 4, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> It's going to be a lot easier playing something you like, than something you're not connected to in the slightest.
> 
> Looks like you figured it out


I'm starting to feel the same way ^-^


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 4, 2017)

Lol I don't remember so much thought going into fursonas back in the day


----------



## RuffusTheLynx (Nov 4, 2017)

closetcutie said:


> Look man, I know I'm your generic furry. I love wolves and all canines in general, but that shouldn't be a reason for it to be your sona, you know? I know it's really not that big of a deal when it comes down to it and everyone should just pick what they want, but I'm really starting to think I don't really have the "wolf personality" and that it'd be best to have one as my secondary sona. I'd like to have a wolf personality and be very confident and social and all that good stuff... but I'm not quite there yet. So if it was my secondary or whatever, it could be who I strive to be, but not who I "actually am" or whatever cheesy bullshit I wanna throw out there.


Hi there! i recently maked a post for helping the new furries find his perfect sona! so this is the link: forums.furaffinity.net: How to make your fursona.
i hope can help you


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 4, 2017)

Like I've said before, I'm no artist, but with the lacking amount of seal furs out there, I decided I'll have to take matters into my own hands to try to scribble out what a seal furry might look like. It ain't great, but it's a start. Once I have a clear idea of what she might look like I'll get an actual artist to really make her come to life ^-^


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 5, 2017)

I like it, I've never seen a seal fursona


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 5, 2017)

You should just go for whatever you feel is right for you. Don't pay too much attention to what other people are saying, like "lmao there r too much dawgz n fokses", like who cares?

For the record, when I was first designing my 'sona some years ago, way before I officially "joined" the fandom he was a deer, but later changed him to a bunny and now, his final version - a monkey. I didn't choose a monkey because there are hardly any monkey sonas and I wanted to be unique - I did it because it made the most sense to me and I like him most this way. So if you want a wolf - go for it. If you want a seal - sure, seals are cool.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> ...kinda generic ...





closetcutie said:


> I'll have to take matters into my own hands to try to scribble out what a seal furry might look like


I think you did great!! You've got a great start there. I haven't been here long, but I've never seen a seal avitar either. Awesome!


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 5, 2017)

Rimna said:


> You should just go for whatever you feel is right for you. Don't pay too much attention to what other people are saying, like "lmao there r too much dawgz n fokses", like who cares?
> 
> For the record, when I was first designing my 'sona some years ago, way before I officially "joined" the fandom he was a deer, but later changed him to a bunny and now, his final version - a monkey. I didn't choose a monkey because there are hardly any monkey sonas and I wanted to be unique - I did it because it made the most sense to me and I like him most this way. So if you want a wolf - go for it. If you want a seal - sure, seals are cool.


I will admit, I did start looking at different options initially because I was worried for being called out for being "another fucking wolf", but the more I've spent time looking at seals and playing around with the design... I really feel like it fits me the most. I still love my woofers though and they'll always be my favourite animal, but they just don't feel as "me" as a seal, y'know? I'm definitely planning to have some canine characters in the future, but for my sona, I think a seal works best ^-^

Thank you so much for the advice though everyone! It's really helped to hear a second opinion <3


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 5, 2017)

Fixed her up a bit and gave her some colour :3


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 5, 2017)

I love watching your 'sona coming together!  ♡

Thanks for sharing your imagination


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 5, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I love watching your 'sona coming together!  ♡
> 
> Thanks for sharing your imagination


It makes me happy you feel that way ^^ <3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Nov 5, 2017)

closetcutie said:


> Fixed her up a bit and gave her some colour :3


D'aww... She's so adorable! ^W^


----------



## Crimcyan (Nov 5, 2017)

Seal's are very unique I only seen one once before, she looks great!



closetcutie said:


> I was worried for being called out for being "another fucking wolf"


I embrace being another fucking wolf


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 5, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> D'aww... She's so adorable! ^W^


Thank you so much! Yours is too :3



Crimcyan said:


> I embrace being another fucking wolf


Omfg it's even your description now XD
But yeah honestly I don't get people bitching about people's sonas being too generic, just do what you want! ^-^


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 5, 2017)

Just wasted time I could've been writing an essay making a ref sheet ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

(aaaaaa my handwriting got really messy at the end but I can redo that later lol)


----------



## Allavarii (Nov 6, 2017)

She's so pretty omg :0 (i couldnt help it i had to draw her)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 6, 2017)

Allavarii said:


> She's so pretty omg :0 (i couldnt help it i had to draw her)



That was incredibly nice of you!

(and holy crap you've got some talent )


----------



## closetcutie (Nov 6, 2017)

Allavarii said:


> She's so pretty omg :0 (i couldnt help it i had to draw her)


OH MY GOSH I'M IN ABSOLUTE SHOCK THANK YOU SO MUCH !!!! SHE'S GORGEOUS !! ! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 6, 2017)

@Allavarii , this is for you:


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 9, 2017)

Dragon just stuck, so I chose dragons!
Too many dragons. And wouldn't scales be uncomfortable? To me, anyways...
Screw teh rules, I make a fluff dragon! A fluff durgo to be more unique from the other rainbow colored scaly durgos. And certainly not the same as a sergal. That would just be weird.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 9, 2017)

Not too late to change to a sheep. ;3

Seals are just the sheep of the sea, they say...


----------



## 134 (Nov 15, 2017)

Scales42 said:


> maybe this will help you....


This is brutal!


----------

